# Solo Trombone Repetoire



## Aaconn (Oct 22, 2014)

What trombone pieces do you think would be good for a musician to have in their repertoire?


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Berio sequenza is probably the most well known solo work.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't know about solo trombone, but for trombone solos the 1st movement of Mahler's 3rd and Sibelius' 7th are as good as it gets. :tiphat:


----------

